# 2 Prowler 13 Anglers for Sale!!!



## kayakfisher (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got two yellow prowler 13 with paddles, rod holders, kart, etc.... I live in Gulf Breeze and these kayaks are available immediately. Would make a great last minute his and hers Christmas gift. These Kayaks are going for $849 new, I've only had them for 1 year and don't use them enough. Would like to get $700 each but will to consider offers!!!

Tel 850-776-1777


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Have u sold them yet?


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

i want one!!!!!!!!!! give me a call//text 850-549-7507


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet a 3.5 year old thread!


----------



## zackimel (Jan 9, 2013)

give me a call about them if there still for sale 757 374 2183


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Sweet a 3.5 year old thread!


Even better, 5+:thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

zackimel said:


> give me a call about them if there still for sale 757 374 2183


*This post is 5 years old*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Sweet a 3.5 year old thread!


That's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

we do it for tha lulz


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well...he should've gone down on the price by now.


----------

